# Problem with Garrys Mod Please Help!



## Xhound (Mar 24, 2008)

How do I change the resolution for Garry's mod outside of the game?
I changed the resolution to something too high and it wont let me change it back, is there any text file i can change to switch the resolution when it launches? What folder would it be in?

-Note: I cannot use the Launch option in Steam, it is a seperate application in this case.

Thanks


----------



## like 45 ninjas. (Mar 25, 2008)

ok, i think i got it
right click on your garrys mod icon
and in the target box
add this code at the end
-width [1024] -height [768]
or replace width and height with whatever you normally play on
try variants of that if it doesn't work
if all of those don't work
navigate to your garrys mod folder
(usually c:/program files/steam/steamapps/username/garrys mod/garrysmod/cfg)
and rename your config.cfg to config.cfg.bak
and try running garrys mod again
if THAT doesn't work
open config.cfg with notepad and search for the height and width of the resolutions
then just edit them manually
hopefully at least one of these will work, but i have other ways if you can't get these to work


----------

